# Seguimento Ásia - 2008



## Minho (4 Jan 2008 às 17:30)

> JALANDHAR/CHANDIGARH/SRINAGAR/JAIPUR: Severe cold weather conditions intensified across north India on Monday. Adampur shivered under minus three degrees Celsius while severe chill gripped Amritsar at minus 2 degrees. And for the second consecutive day, temperatures in Srinagar dropped to minus 7.2 degrees Celsius.
> 
> While the minimum at Adampur and Amritsar d*ropped five and six degrees below normal, both places witnessed the season's coldest night so far.*
> 
> ...



Times of India


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 12:54)

*Tempestade no deserto*

Enquanto parte da população iraniana diverte-se com a queda de neve, a outra parte sofre com as temperaturas extremas, nalguns casos de 10ºC negativos. A onda de frio, agravada por uma tempestade de neve nas últimas 24h, já provocou a morte de pelo menos 21 pessoas. Devido ao mau tempo, registaram-se muitos acidentes de viação e várias estradas estão cortadas, tendo sido encerradas escolas e repartições públicas, e cancelados vários voos. Pela primeira vez, a parte ocidental do deserto de Dashte Lut, no centro do país - conhecido pelas altas temperaturas - está coberta de neve.

Fotos

Os países do Médio Oriente tem vindo a sofrer com o frio nos ultimos anos ainda o ano passado nevou em Israel e arredores  maldito CO2.


----------



## Vicente Limberg (11 Jan 2008 às 19:09)

Almaty  -13 °C  Nevoeiro pouco espesso  
Astana  -29 °C  Partículas de gelo suspensas no ar 
Bishkek  -12 °C  Neblina  (Sensação Térmica: -20 °C)
Dushanbe  -6 °C  Céu limpo  
Samarcanda  -9 °C Parcialmente nublado  
Tashkent  -5 °C  Fumo
Aşgabat  -5 °C  Céu Encoberto  
Cabul  -7 °C  Desconhecido(a)


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2008 às 12:43)




----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

> Um século depois a neve voltou a cair em Bagdad. O fenómeno durou cerca de 10 horas, porém os flocos de neve não se mantiveram muito tempo no solo, acabando por derreter.
> 
> De acordo como Instituto de Meteorologia Iraquiano, este fenómeno deveu-se à confluência de duas massas de ar, uma fria e seca vinda da Sibéria e uma outra quente e húmida vinda do Mar Vermelho, o que deu origem e temperaturas anormalmente baixas e precipitação sob a forma de neve.


Fonte: © IM


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

> Nevou em Bagdad pela primeira vez desde há um século
> 
> Uma neve muito fina caiu hoje em Bagdad, um estranho fenómeno sem precedentes há quase um século, que deixou atónitos os habitantes da cidade apostados em não perder esta oportunidade única.
> 
> ...


Fonte: © Diário Digital



Até em Bagdad


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

Um dia bem frio também na Turquia.


```
Máx	Mín
ERZURUM               	-13.6	-31.8
KARS                      	-15.8	-32.2
ANKARA/ESENBOGA	-7.6	-21.0
IZMIR/A. MENDERES	12.6	-4.8
ISTANBUL/ATATURK	10.3	-2.1
```


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2008 às 11:58)

*Kamchatka is Fighting Damage Caused by Powerful Snow Cyclone*






The air service between Kamchatka and continent blocked due to the snowfall and poor visibility was renewed
VLADIVOSTOK, January 13, vladivostoktimes.com Kamchatka is fighting the damage caused by the powerful snow cyclone, RIA Novosti (News) informs.
Yesterday the Pacific atmospheric vortex brought heavy snowfalls to the peninsula. According to weather forecasters, the amount of precipitation came to 20% of monthly norm, and the snow depth grew 70 - 120 centimeters in different districts.


*Tajikistan: Energy Shortages, Extreme Cold Create Crisis Situation*






 A crippling shortage of energy, combined with severe weather conditions, have left many people living in cold, dark homes in Tajikistan and other parts of Central Asia. Coupled with increasing prices for food and gasoline, it's creating a miserable winter for many.
Official meetings and press conferences in Tajikistan these days reveal the extent of the problem. Freezing temperatures have forced people to wrap themselves in coats and scarves inside their offices and homes.
Temperatures in Tajikistan and elsewhere in Central Asia have dropped below minus 20 degrees Celsius in some areas. Heavy snowfalls and avalanches have disrupted public transport in many cities and villages. Some bus drivers who are brave enough to go on the icy roads have been charging passengers twice the price for tickets.
At least 80 people have been stranded on a mountainous road in Tajikistan for nearly three weeks after an avalanche wiped out a section of highway linking the capital, Dushanbe, to the country's north. At least three people died in the incident, while the others -- children and women among them -- have been waiting weeks to be rescued, and help has not yet arrived.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2008 às 13:43)

> *Emergency warning for Siberia as temperatures plunges days ago*
> MOSCOW (AFP) — Expected temperatures of as low as minus 55 degrees Celsius (minus 67 degrees Fahrenheit) in Siberia prompted weather warnings from Russia's Emergency Situations Ministry on Wednesday.


http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5j-kXUWcSYtXW8oI4oZHDUg5x1LAg


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

*Emergency warning for Siberia as temperatures plunge *

MOSCOW (AFP) - Expected temperatures of as low as minus 55 degrees Celsius (minus 67 degrees Fahrenheit) in Siberia prompted weather warnings from Russia's Emergency Situations Ministry on Wednesday. 

ADVERTISEMENT

The ministry warned the unusually cold weather could kill, cause frost-bite, cut electricity to homes, disrupt transport, increase the rate of car accidents and even destroy buildings across Siberia.

In a statement, the ministry ordered regional departments to be on high alert and to contact local administration officials to prepare for the extreme chill expected to last until January 21.

Average temperatures in large Siberian cities in January usually range between minus 15 degrees Celsius and minus 39 degrees Celsius, according to data from the US site weatherbase.com.

Two people have already died in the region of Irkutsk in central Siberia, Russian state television reported. More than 30 others have been hospitalised in Irkutsk with frost-bite.

The freezing temperatures have also caused overloading of electricity grids because of heaters being switched on. That caused cut-offs to thousands of homes in the regions of Irkutsk and Tomsk, state media reported.

Schools have been closed down in at least four regions because of the cold.

Fonte 

Isto está a andar bem  a linha da temperatura global está quase a curvar...-55ºC na Sibéria ena pá.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2008 às 20:50)

*Neve ameaça planos de viagem de centenas de milhões de pessoas*

Os nevões na China causaram a confusão no sistema de transportes, noticiou hoje a imprensa estatal chinesa, no início do período mais caótico nos transportes do país, na quadra do Novo Ano Lunar. Um total de 179 milhões de pessoas, o equivalente à população do Brasil, vai viajar de comboio durante a quadra, que se inicia a 19 de Fevereiro e acaba a 02 de Março, naquela que é conhecida como a maior vaga migratória anual humana.
Nesta quadra de ano novo - a maior festa familiar da cultura chinesa, equivalente ao Natal no Ocidente - as autoridades chinesas prevêem mais de 2,2 mil milhões de viagens de comboio, autocarro e avião, de acordo com a agência noticiosa oficial chinesa Nova China. A queda de neve muito superior ao normal no centro e no leste da China fez pelo menos 21 mortos e deixou centenas de milhares de pessoas isoladas ao tentar regressar a casa para passar o Novo Ano Lunar.
A neve levou ao encerramento de auto-estradas e ao cancelamento de centenas de voos nas províncias de Hubei, Henan, Shandong, Jiangsu e Anhui, onde os nevões foram os maiores dos últimos 17 anos. Segundo a Nova China, as autoridades ordenaram o encerramento de mais de mil quilómetros de auto-estradas só em Hubei, o que provocou o cancelamento de mais de 8.800 saídas de autocarros de longa distância, obrigando 300.000 passageiros a mudar os planos de viagem. 

Açoriano Ocidental


----------



## Luis França (23 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

*Rising Seas Threaten China's Sinking Coastal Cities*






Waters off the industrial port city of Tianjin, 60 miles (100 kilometers) southeast of Beijing, rose by 7.72 inches (20 centimeters) over the past three decades, the administration said.
Seas off the business hub of Shanghai have risen by 4.53 inches (11.5 centimeters) over the same period, the report said.

Administration experts said global climate change and the sinking of coastal land due to the pumping of ground water were the major causes behind rising water levels.


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2008 às 14:07)

*Wild Wednesday dawns on Coast as moon and weather combine*





Waves surge through Currumbin surf club car park with the high tide.


*Cold waves shiver North India*

*Peculiar weather pattern in UP*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 12:19)

*Snow snarls transport, strands thousands in China *

Heavy snow and rain closed airports, highways and train lines across central and eastern China on Saturday, stranding tens of thousands of travelers and threatening to block food supplies. 

Snowfall since mid-January has been "the heaviest in a decade," affecting about 32.9 million people and causing an estimated 6.23 billion yuan ($865 million) of damage, the official Xinhua news agency said.

The snow has collapsed homes, caused power blackouts and destroyed crops, causing the deaths of dozens of people in weather-related accidents.

By disrupting food supplies, the weather could also fuel inflation, which hit an 11-year high of 4.8 percent last year, becoming a major economic and social problem for the government.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080126/wl_nm/china_weather_snow_dc_1


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2008 às 13:30)

Alguns vídeos e fotos do nevão em Amman – Jordânia no dia 22 de Janeiro.

http://ikbis.com/humeid/shot/81471


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2008 às 12:31)

Neve no deserto.

Nestas imagens, do dia 24, ainda é possível ver uma vasta área coberta de neve na Síria, Iraque, Jordânia, Líbano e também um pouco em Israel. 

Cor verdadeira.




Nesta foto a neve aparece a azul.




fonte


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2008 às 17:55)

O Serviço Meteorológico Chinês emitiu hoje de manhã, um alerta vermelho para previsões de neve para a região central e oriental da China. 
A queda de neve tem trazido graves problemas à região, com elevados prejuízos para as populações.
fonte:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/neve_na_china


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2008 às 12:29)

> * Crash kills 25 as snow cripples China*
> BEIJING, China (CNN)  -- At least 25 people were killed when a bus plunged off an icy road in China Tuesday, as the worst winter weather in half a century threw the peak travel season into chaos and led to an emergency meeting of the Communist Party Politburo.
> 
> 
> ...


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/01/29/china.weather/index.html


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2008 às 12:36)

*Neve causa caos na China às vésperas de Ano Novo*

O sistema de transporte da China está em caos nesta terça-feira, às vésperas do Ano Novo chinês, por causa das fortes nevascas que atingem o país desde o dia 10 de janeiro. Vários aeroportos foram fechados, auto-estradas estão bloqueadas e a rede ferroviária entrou em colapso no país por causa da neve nas duas últimas semanas. 
A neve destruiu mais de 4,22 milhões de hectares de plantações, causou o desabamento de 107 mil casas e obrigou a evacuação de 827 mil moradores. Somente na cidade de Cantão, na província de Guangdong, meio milhão de passageiros estão ilhados na estação central desde o fim de semana, depois que um corte no fornecimento de energia elétrica suspendeu a chegada de trens vindos do norte. O governo despachou mais de 70 locomotivas extras para transportar os viajantes, mas até o momento o serviço não foi normalizado e passageiros continuam acampados na estação, informou a imprensa estatal nesta terça-feira. Autoridades estão tentando acomodar os milhares de viajantes em dormitórios improvisados ao redor da estação, em meio a forte esquema de segurança para evitar que a frustração da maioria resulte em tumulto e violência. 
O Ano Novo chinês, comemorado no dia 7 de fevereiro, é uma época em que milhões de trabalhadores imigrantes atravessam o país de volta às suas cidades de origem para comemorar o feriado em família. 
Segundo dados oficiais do governo, as nevascas rigorosas já afetaram a vida de quase 80 milhões de chineses em 14 províncias. As áreas centrais de Hunan e Hubei foram as mais afetadas até o momento, mas regiões ao leste também estão sofrendo com o forte frio. Somente em Xangai, 37 prédios desabaram por causa do peso da neve, informou o jornal oficial China Daily nesta terça-feira. 
Estimativas do governo calculam que os custos da destruição causada pelo mau tempo já somam três mil milhões de dólares. O número total de vítimas fatais ainda é contraditório, mas somente em Guizhou, 25 pessoas morreram depois que um ônibus escorregou na pista cheia de gelo e caiu num barranco, informou a agência de notícias estatal Xinhua. 
A previsão do tempo para os próximos dias é de mais neve para as regiões centrais.
O mau tempo está afetando a produção e distribuição de alimentos e combustíveis e o país enfrenta uma crise de abastecimento desencadeada pelo inverno. No fim de semana, o primeiro-ministro Wen Jiabao convocou uma reunião de emergência em Pequim para estabelecer um plano de ação. 
O governo decidiu aumentar a produção de combustíveis, para aliviar a falta de energia que causou apagões em 17 províncias, e aumentar a distribuição emergencial de alimentos. Na manhã desta terça-feira o primeiro-ministro Wen Jiabao chegou a Changsha, capital da província de Hubei, e vai acompanhar de perto os esforços das equipes de socorro que estão auxiliando a população afetada pelas nevascas. 

BBC Brasil


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Mais um nevão no médio oriente. 











Localidades a 32º / 33º de latitude.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 09:54)

*Inverno paralisa regiões da China e mata 25*

O primeiro-ministro da China, Wen Jiabao, usou um megafone para comunicar palavras de incentivo a pessoas presas na cidade de Changsha devido ao excesso de neve, enquanto condições climáticas excepcionalmente rigorosas paralisavam o setor de transportes no sul chinês em meio à pior crise de energia do país.

As temperaturas congelantes, a neve e o granizo que atingiram grande parte das áreas central, leste e sul da China impediram o deslocamento de milhares de caminhões e trens carregados com carvão, alimentos e passageiros, no inverno mais rigoroso a atingir o país em 50 anos.

Um ônibus caiu de uma altura de mais de 40 metros, de uma estrada montanhosa recoberta pela neve, na Província de Guizhou (sudoeste), matando 25 pessoas, afirmou a agência de notícias Xinhua. Essa é a primeira notícia sobre um acidente grave provocado pelas condições climáticas excepcionais.

O premiê chinês visitou a Província de Hunan, ao sul de Guangdong, mas teve de desembarcar na vizinha Hubei porque o aeroporto de Hunan estava fechado.

"Quando a eletricidade voltar, os trens poderão circular, de forma que não demorará muito até vocês conseguirem regressar para casa a fim de celebrar o Ano Novo (Lunar)", gritou Wen para um grande número de passageiros presentes na estação ferroviária de Changsha. A imagem do premiê foi mostrada pela CCTV, um canal estatal.

In: Reuters

Isto está a ficar feio  está andar mais rápido do que eu pensava...e o culpado é o CO2 claro produzido pelo homem mas quem seria puff anda-se a preparar o mundo para o calor e depois vem disto claro teorias Algorianas é no que dá.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2008 às 15:20)

*Jérusalem d'or se drape de blanc. La neige tombe en abondanc *



​
A strong winter storm dropped nearly 6 inches of snow on Jerusalem, prompting school closures and travel delays on interior roads. Public transportation and air travel remained open but some interior roadways remained buried, prompting officials to close area schools and universities citing hazardous travel conditions, Haaretz reported Wednesday.
Hospital officials said emergency crews were on standby overnight amid several reports of traffic accidents, including a police cruiser skidding off the road. Two people suffered broken limbs in a separate accident.
Forecasters predicted stormy weather to continue Wednesday with wind gusts of up to 60 mph expected as a polar front sweeps through the region.

EarthTimes

*Tempestade de neve atinge o Oriente Médio*

Uma rara nevasca atingiu o Oriente Médio hoje deixando parte da Terra Santa coberta de branco, bloqueando estradas e fechando escolas na região. Em Jerusalém, crianças brincavam nas ruas e o clima tomou o noticiário, eclipsando um relatório do governo, a ser divulgado, sobre a guerra no Líbano em 2006, que poderia pressionar o primeiro-ministro Ehud Olmert a renunciar. Brincadeiras na neve também ocorreram na Cisjordânia e em Amã, capital da Jordânia. O Serviço de Meteorologia de Israel informou que mais de 20 centímetros de neve caíram sobre a cidade. Segundo a previsão, mais neve deve cair até amanhã.
A neve cobriu a maioria das cidades e bloqueou estradas no Líbano enquanto fortes ventos e chuvas atingiram a costa mediterrânea. A tempestade interrompeu o abastecimento de energia da maioria das cidades e vilarejos libaneses, piorando os já existentes cortes de energia. Trechos da estrada entre Beirute e Damasco, ligando Líbano e Síria, foram interrompidos. Na Síria, as temperaturas caíram abaixo de zero e a neve embranqueceu as montanhas em torno de Damasco. Ventos de 70 quilômetros por hora forçaram o fechamento de portos mediterrâneos de Tartous e Latakia, de acordo com o Departamento de Meteorologia Sírio.

A TARDE On Line


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 20:16)

*Neve caiu sobre Jerusalém*

Temperaturas muito baixas na cidade sob domínio de Israel

Jerusalém (Israel) acordou, hoje, son um manto de 30 centímentros de neve, imagem rara naquela cidade do Médio Oriente habituada a altas temperaturas. Crianças e turistas foram os que mais aproveitaram a neve para se divertirem na cidade santa para três relgiões.

A queda de neve é tão rara na cidade que o presidente da Câmara decidiu organizar um concurso de bonecos de neve e deverá ainda hoje escolher o vencedor. 

As crianças e jovens terão tempo de sobra para participar porque as escolas e universades estão fechadas. Também os funcionários judiciais, empregados bancários e funcionários de alguns escritórios ficaram com o dia livre devido à dificuldade de se deslocarem ao locais de trabalho, encerrados por hoje.

A autarquia já criou um grupo de limpeza das ruas com 100 máquinas limpa-neves, mas a maioria da população tenta aproveitar o novo "cartão postal" da cidade: dezenas de igrejas e lugares santos cobertos de neve, quando costumam brilhar sob o sol quente na maior parte do ano.

"Na Rússia nevava muito, mas aqui é uma forma de quebrar a rotina. É bom poder aproveitar os simples prazeres da natureza", disse à BBC Inna Kanaan, 31 anos, arquitecta emigrada em Israel mas nascida na Rússia.

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20080130Neve+caiu+sobre+Jerusalem.htm


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2008 às 20:33)

Fotos do nevão de hoje em algumas cidades do Médio Oriente.

fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 09:56)

*Caos na China *

Sistema de transportes praticamente parado devido ao mau tempo 
O caos no sistema de transportes da China está a provocar o desespero de centenas de milhares de pessoas. A situação causou distúrbios numa das principais estações do sul do país

Uma multidão de passageiros em fúria tentou ocupar os últimos lugares num dos poucos comboios disponíveis e obrigou à intervenção da polícia. 

As tempestades de neve que se abatem nas últimas semanas sobre a China são já consideradas as piores dos últimos 50 anos. 

In:Sic

E a saga continua não há meio de parar  serão mesmo dos ultimos 50 anos hmmm


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2008 às 00:56)

*Tempestades de neve paralisam 14 províncias da China*

As autoridades chinesas debatem-se com os impactos do Inverno mais severo das últimas décadas. Três semanas de violentas tempestades de neve fizeram mais de 60 mortos e causaram prejuízos na ordem dos 4,5 mil milhões de dólares. Os efeitos dos nevões, que começaram a cair a 10 de Janeiro, afectam perto de 80 milhões de pessoas em 14 províncias do Centro, do Leste e do Sul da China. Até ao final de terça-feira, tinham já morrido pelo menos 38 pessoas em acidentes provocados pelo mau tempo, segundo o Ministério dos Assuntos Civis. A edição de quinta-feira do jornal China Daily actualiza o balanço para 64 vítimas mortais. 
Uma mistura de neve, granizo e gelo está a provocar o caos nas redes de transportes, bloqueando dezenas de milhares de chineses. Algumas linhas ferroviárias e estradas foram entretanto reabertas. Contudo, 12 auto-estradas das regiões Sul e Centro permanecem encerradas. Cenário que se repete na importante linha ferroviária que liga Guangzhou a Pequim. Em Ghangzhou, dezenas de milhares de trabalhadores, na sua maioria migrantes com poucos recursos, aguardam há vários dias pelo restabelecimento da circulação de comboios, o único meio de que dispõem para regressar a casa nos feriados do Novo Ano Lunar. Os aeroportos das regiões mais afectadas começam lentamente a retomar a actividade.  
A par dos esforços para atenuar o caos nos transportes e fazer chegar alimentos às regiões mais assoladas pelos nevões, o Governo chinês está a pôr em marcha uma campanha mediática destinada a persuadir as populações de que as autoridades centrais estão equipadas para fazer face ao rigor do Inverno. Imagens de militares entregues a operações humanitárias e de responsáveis do regime em campo compõem o retrato difundido pelos órgãos oficiais de comunicação. “Após 30 anos de reformas e aberturas, acumulámos fortes alicerces materiais e, enquanto continuarmos vigorosamente organizados, seremos capazes de vencer as actuais dificuldades”, afirmou o primeiro-ministro chinês, Wen Jiabao, durante uma deslocação a Ghangzhou. Antes, percorrera algumas localidades do Centro da China para contactar populares, sempre acompanhado pelas câmaras da televisão estatal. 
Três electricistas foram declarados “mártires revolucionários”, depois de terem morrido quando tentavam remover a neve e o gelo que cobriam linhas eléctricas na província de Hunan. Em Ghangzou, Wen Jiabao foi filmado a pedir desculpa a alguns trabalhadores pelos atrasos dos transportes. O Governo colocou, entretanto, meio milhão de soldados em campo para ajudar a combater a crise. Os soldados estão a distribuir mantas e outros agasalhos pelas populações. 
Em algumas regiões, a falta de alimentos começa a fazer-se sentir. E no Sul do país os impactos na produção agrícola são já “catastróficos”. É pelo menos essa a avaliação de Chen Xiwen, um dirigente do Partido Comunista citado pela BBC. “O impacto nos vegetais e na fruta, em alguns locais, tem sido catastrófico”, disse o responsável, alertando ainda que, caso as tempestades se dirijam para Norte, “o impacto na produção de cereais do ano inteiro será visível”. 
De acordo com dados do Ministério dos Assuntos Civis, os prejuízos causados pelas intempéries ascendem já a 4,5 mil milhões de dólares. Os meteorologistas chineses já avisaram que a neve e o granizo deverão continuar a cair no Centro, Leste e Sul do país durante os próximos dez dias.

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2008 às 21:08)

*China: situação actual c/ imagens*

*Observação: Tradução para Inglês de alguma imprensa chinesa, utilizando o Google*

China News Network

News.QQ

It.com


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2008 às 13:33)

*Eletricidade retorna a zonas mais afetadas por nevascas na China*

A localidade de Chenzhou, na província de Hunan, que vive o pior inverno em cem anos, recuperou o fornecimento elétrico após onze dias sem energia, um exemplo de como a China vai voltando à normalidade após três semanas de caos, embora milhões de pessoas continuem sem eletricidade. Segundo a agência estatal "Xinhua", mais de cinco mil eletricistas (dos quais dois mil viajaram à região a partir de outras províncias) trabalharam para conseguir que a cidade retorne à normalidade e possa estar iluminada na noite de hoje, a mais importante do ano, já que marca o início do Ano Lunar. 
Com a ajuda de geradores móveis, foi possível restabelecer a eletricidade em 148 das 170 cidades e regiões chinesas que tinham ficado sem energia nos últimos dias. A imprensa, no entanto, indica que pelo menos oito localidades e distritos (entre eles áreas de uma capital provincial, Guiyang) passarão a virada do ano às escuras.
Enquanto isso, a Associação Meteorológica da China anunciou hoje a suspensão do "alerta grave" pelo mau tempo, já que espera que as nevascas e a chuva diminuam nas zonas do centro, sul e leste do país afetadas pela onda de frio. As tarefas de reconstrução e ajuda aos afetados prosseguem, e a Cruz Vermelha anunciou hoje que recebeu doações no valor de mais de US$ 8,3 milhões para realizar estes trabalhos.
O frio e a neve causaram a morte de mais de 80 pessoas, segundo números da Cruz Vermelha chinesa, enquanto mais de 105 milhões teriam sido afetadas e as perdas econômicas são avaliadas em US$ 11 bilhões.

Último Segundo

*Cruz Vermelha diz que nevascas mataram mais de 80 pessoas na China*

A Cruz Vermelha chinesa informou que o número de mortos pela pior nevasca em meio século no centro e sul da China supera os 80, segundo dados divulgados pela agência de notícias "Xinhua". O dado contrasta com o fornecido pelo Ministério de Assuntos Civis, de 60 mortos, apesar de fontes provinciais informarem diariamente mortes em suas regiões.
Nas 19 províncias afetadas, 300.000 casas foram arrasadas pelo gelo e as tempestades de neve, enquanto 90 milhões de hectares de cultivo ficaram danificados, gerando perdas econômicas diretas de US$ 11 bilhões, segundo a Cruz Vermelha. Milhões de pessoas que abandonaram os campos e que há duas semanas tentam retornar a suas províncias de origem para celebrar esta noite a chegada do Ano Novo Lunar chinês continuam retidas pela neve.
Apesar de a imprensa oficial ter informado ontem que as comunicações estão sendo restabelecidas gradualmente nas estradas e ferrovias, a agência "Xinhua" reconhece hoje que boa parte dos 200 milhões de viajantes não poderão compartilhar o "nianyefan", um jantar tradicional, chinês com suas famílias. As inusitadas baixas temperaturas que assolam o centro e sul da China há três semanas causaram um caos monumental no país, com 1,7 milhão de evacuados e mais de 100 milhões de afetados, segundo dados ministeriais. 

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2008 às 08:46)

*Tajiquistão: Temperaturas de 30 graus negativos levam governo a apelar à ajuda internacional*

O Tajiquistão apelou hoje à ajuda internacional, devido à grave crise energética e aos grandes prejuízos económicos causados por fortes tempestades de neve e por uma vaga de frio com temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus negativos. O duro Inverno, sem precedentes, provocou uma forte diminuição das reservas de água na barragem de Nurek, o que reduziu de forma drástica a produção de energia, explicou o Governo, em comunicado.
"Em consequência da escassez de reservas de gás e electricidade, nos últimos dias deixaram de funcionar praticamente todas as empresas industriais e pequenos comércios", informa o comunicado que estima prejuízos económicos que rondam os 245 milhões de dólares (127 milhões de euros). "A crise afectou o abastecimento de alimentos às populações e colocou numa situação muito complicada as empresas industriais, o sector agrícola e os habitantes, pondo em risco as reformas económicas que se realizam no país", declarou Matlubjón Davlatov, acessor da Presidência tajiquistanesa, numa reunião com representantes de organismos financeiros internacionais. Explicou que o frio destruiu centenas de hectares de vinhas, jardins e culturas de batata, e que também causou numerosos prejuízos ao sector pecuário.
Ainda segundo o Governo, o vizinho Uzbequistão anunciou hoje que cortará o fornecimento de gás natural ao Tajiquistão devido a problemas internos próprios do abastecimento, o que veio agravar ainda mais a crise. Em Dushambe, muitas lojas, cabeleireiros e bares instalaram geradores para poder funcionar, depois do fornecimento ter sido cortado em meados de Janeiro. A situação noutras cidades ainda é pior, pois algumas recebem electricidade apenas durante duas horas por dia, uma de manhã e outra à noite, e nas zonas rurais o corte é total, segundo informa a imprensa local.
De acordo com as autoridades tajiquistanesas, o Fundo das Nações Unidas para a Infância (UNICEF) já pediu a outros países membros donativos para entregar ao Tajiquistão alimentos, medicamentos e outros bens de primeira necessidade.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2008 às 14:19)

Os números das autoridades chinesas deixam-me sempre muitas dúvidas. Foi um longo período num pais onde faltam ainda muitas infraestruturas. De qualquer modo é sempre de lamentar quaisquer perdas, principalmente as humanas 
Obrigado aos que fazem estas pesquisas internacionais para manter o fórum actualizado a nível mundial!


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

Um Janeiro bem frio no médio oriente. 




Também no leste da Ásia




E com bastante precipitação em algumas regiões, principalmente no sul e oeste da China.


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 12:08)

Dan disse:


> Um Janeiro bem frio no médio oriente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deixaram o Iraque de parte?? Ou não pertence ao Médio Oriente??


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 12:19)

O Iraque ficou a branco porque não deve haver dados disponíveis.


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 12:34)

Dan disse:


> O Iraque ficou a branco porque não deve haver dados disponíveis.



Obrigado pela correcção  
Realmente é o Iraque (já emendei).
Tem toda a lógica o facto de não haver dados disponíveis tal como a pequena parte do Afeganistão que aparece no mapa.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 12:49)

Possas frio se faz favor


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

*China perdeu 10% de suas florestas devido a onda de frio e neve*

Mais de 17,3 milhões de hectares de floresta na China, cerca de 10% do total no país, foram destruídos pela onda de frio e nevascas que levou o caos ao centro e sul do país. Junto com os números, divulgados neste sábado pela agência de notícias estatal "Xinhua", a Administração Estatal de Florestas advertiu que algumas florestas pouco acostumadas a baixas temperaturas, como as de bambu, ficaram "gravemente destroçadas". 
Dezoito divisões administrativas do país (de um total de 30) sofreram perdas nas florestas, e nas mais afetadas até 90% das matas ficaram "arruinadas", segundo as informações. Embora a Administração não tenha apresentado números sobre perdas econômicas, relatórios anteriores da instituição estimavam os danos, no final de janeiro, em 2 500 milhões de dólares apenas no setor florestal.

O Globo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Tá fresquinho  com cada anomalia até assusta.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2008 às 12:26)

Frio: Agora é a vez do... Vietnam! Pois é amigos, este não é definitivamente um bom ano para a Europa Ocidental.

*Coldest Vietnam in 40 years, snow in the towns*



> (BangkokPost.com) - Ice and snow cover the Hoang Lien Son Mountain and even Sa Pa town in northern Lao Cai province of Vietnam, with outdoor temperatures around 3 degrees below zero (Celsius), local media reported.
> 
> News agencies said it was the most severe frost on Hoang Lien Son Mountain in at least 40 years - and the longest cold snap ever recorded in Vietnam.
> 
> ...



http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_news/breakingnews.php?id=125949


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2008 às 16:00)

*Hail storm & strong wind in Kuwait - 11.04.2008*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES4_30sfdqU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## iceworld (9 Jun 2008 às 09:44)

*Alerta laranja na China*

*Alerta laranja na China
Chuvas fortes no sul do país*



> O sul da China está em alerta laranja. As inundações têm dificultado as operações de drenagem dos lagos formados depois do sismo, cujo último balanço aponta para mais de 69 mil mortos.
> 
> http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Alerta+laranja+na+China.htm


----------



## iceworld (15 Jun 2008 às 22:40)

*Inundações na China*

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20080615+Inundacoes+na+China.htm


55 mortos mais de 1 milhão de desalojados é o resultado das fortes chuvas que se devem prolongar por mais 10 dias .


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2008 às 18:25)

*China: Começou evacuação de 70.000 sobreviventes da zona do sismo por causa das chuvas torrenciais*

Cerca de 70 mil pessoas que vivem na zona do epicentro do sismo que atingiu a China no mês passado começaram as evacuações de emergência devido ao perigo de deslizamentos provocados pelas chuvas fortes, informou hoje a imprensa estatal. Chuvas torrenciais têm atingido grande parte do leste e do sul do país na última semana, lançando um alerta de inundações do Rio das Pérolas e do Rio Yangtze que pode agravar a situação nas zonas que ficaram destruídas depois do forte sismo em Maio.
Os sobreviventes do sismo começaram a abandonar a região de Wenchuan, no sudoeste do país, no Domingo, perante a ameaça de derrocadas de rochas e lama na região montanhosa que pode resultar das chuvas torrenciais que há dez dias não param de cair no sul do país, referiu o jornal oficial Beijing News. "Wenchuan já entrou na estação das chuvas e a chuva vai enfraquecer ainda mais as zonas montanhosas enfraquecidas pelo sismo, tornando a situação ainda pior", indicou o jornal, citando fontes da região.
Wenchuan foi o epicentro do sismo de dia 12 de Maio que devastou totalmente algumas zonas da província de Sichuan, provocando a morte a 87 mil pessoas e deixando cinco milhões de pessoas sem casa. A região ficou seriamente destruída e as operações de resgate e de entrega de bens de auxílio depois do sismo foram dificultadas devido às áreas montanhosas de difícil acesso.
Segundo as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, Wenchuan deverá esperar trovoada e chuvas fortes nos próximos três dias, o que vai provocar o aumento do nível das águas dos rios ameaçando as províncias de Jiangxi, Guangxi e Guangdong, fronteira a Macau. As chuvas torrenciais que caem no sul do país há dez dias seguidos já provocaram a morte a 57 pessoas e afectaram 18 milhões de pessoas em nove províncias do sul do país, segundo informou o governo.
Mais de 1,27 milhões de pessoas abandonaram as suas casas nessas províncias, onde mais de 900 hectares de colheitas foram destruídos e os prejuízos económicos já estão avaliados em mais 10 mil milhões de renminbi (mais de 900 mil euros). Mais de 18 milhões de pessoas foram afectadas pelas cheias e mais de 141 mil casas ficaram destruídas ou danificadas, de acordo com o governo que já lançou o estado de emergência para prevenir as cheias junto do Rio das Pérolas e do Rio Yangtze.

LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2008 às 00:31)

*Monção mais fora de época em 108 anos chega à Índia*

A monção que chega com mais antecipação à Índia nos últimos 108 anos atingiu hoje a capital, umas duas semanas antes do previsto, informou o Serviço Meteorológico da Índia. "A monção chegou a Nova Déli", confirmou à agência PTI o diretor do departamento meteorológico, B.P. Yadav. 
Nova Déli amanheceu hoje com a característica chuva espessa e contínua desse tipo de vento, acompanhada de raios e uma grande umidade. A monção, que costuma chegar a Nova Déli no final de junho, avançou neste ano com muito mais velocidade desde o terço meridional do país em direção ao norte. 
É no sul e no centro do país onde a monção é muito mais severa, como na cidade ocidental de Mumbai, onde durante a estação de monções são registradas chuvas que inundam as ruas, contribuem para o caos na circulação e inclusive colapsam o aeroporto. Em Nova Déli, as fortes chuvas costumam se prolongar por dois meses (julho e agosto), enquanto em setembro a monção vai diminuindo até chegar outubro, com temperaturas moderadas e fim da umidade. 
O mês de junho foi também incomum em Nova Déli, porque, enquanto no ano passado foram registradas temperaturas acima dos 45 graus centígrados, em 2008 o calor foi muito mais moderado, sendo inclusive acompanhado de chuvas intermitentes, algo insólito no seco verão da cidade. A temperatura mínima registrada hoje foi de 27,5 graus, segundo o Serviço Meteorológico. 
Após as espessas chuvas, é comum ver pelas ruas da capital indiana as crianças se jogando na água, e inclusive aproveitando os grandes charcos que se formam nos buracos das estradas para nadar neles. Embora a monção costume causar a morte de dezenas de pessoas a cada ano, especialmente nas áreas rurais, também é motivo de alegria, já que dela dependem em boa parte as colheitas do ano. 

Folha Online

*ÍNDIA: Monções chegam antes da hora*

O período anual de chuvas na Índia, resultado das monções, começou com duas semanas de antecedência neste ano, causando a morte de pelo menos 23 pessoas. Centenas de casas foram destruídas e 200.000 pessoas ficaram desabrigadas, segundo informações divulgadas por autoridades locais nesta segunda-feira. A região mais atingida foi o leste do país, onde estão localizados os estados de Arunachal Pradesh e Assam, de onde ao menos 50.000 pessoas foram removidas de barco no final de semana.
O nível da água em um dos maiores rios da Ásia, o Brahmaputra, e em seus afluentes atingiu limites perigosos e as previsões meteorológicas indicam a ocorrência de mais temporais em conseqüência das monções nos próximos dias.

VEJA


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 00:26)

Viva a frescura


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2008 às 20:01)

50ºC graus hoje no Pakistão


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2008 às 00:21)

*Chenddu (CHINA) - Une menace d'inondation a forcé à l'évacuation urgente de 20 000 personnes habitant *

Une menace d'inondation a forcé à l'évacuation urgente de 20 000 personnes habitant en aval de trois lacs formés suite au séisme et détectés jeudi par une  reconnaissance d'hélicoptère dans la ville sinsitrée de Dujiangyan, de la province du Sichuan (sud-ouest). Les départements hydrologique et météorologique du Sichuan ont  émis une alerte d'inondation vendredi, prévoyant que la crue de  l'été devrait être la plus grande de la décennie et se produire au début de juillet, soit plus tôt que les années précédentes, à  cause de l'influence de précipitations anormales en mai. Les précipitations dans le Sichuan entre mai et juin étaient de 30% à 70% plus importantes que celles de la même période de  l'année dernière, a dit la Station météorologique de Chine.  
L'inondation menace plus de 10 millions de Chinois dans les  zones sinsitrées par le séisme, la plupart d'entre eux habitant  dans des tentes et maisons temporaires, presque 40 jours après le  séisme de 8,0 degrés.  Selon les derniers chiffres du centre de contrôle des  inondations, le séisme a formé 34 lacs, endommagé 1 803 réservoirs et 495 sections de digues endommagées dans le Sichuan. La province a mobilisé une patrouille 24 heures sur 24 dans les lieux à grand risque de désastres géologiques et d'inondation,  avec l'intention d'émettre des alertes le plus tôt possible pour  minimiser les victimes et les pertes . 

Xinhuanet

*Índia: chuvas da monção fazem 11 mortos e 20 mil desalojados*

Pelo menos onze pessoas morreram nos últimos dias e 20 mil ficaram sem casa devido às inundações que afectam a região oriental indiana de Orissa, informou hoje uma fonte oficial. As inundações, causadas pelas chuvas da monção, afectaram um milhão e meio de pessoas em 1.600 povoados da região, segundo a mesma fonte, citada pela agência oficial indiana IANS. 
«As inundações estão a regredir nas áreas atingidas e agora já podemos levar apoio às vítimas e deslocados, muitos dos quais já começaram a regressar às suas aldeias para reconstruir as casas», disse o chefe da Comissão de Socorros de Orissa, Hemanta Kumar Das. O Governo regional de Orissa informou que foram instalados 368 campos para ajuda e fornecimento de alimentos aos deslocados. 
As chuvas da monção causam todos os anos dezenas de mortes na Índia, especialmente nas regiões mais pobres, onde a falta de recursos faz com que as inundações danifiquem povoados menos apetrechados para enfrentar as catástrofes naturais.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2008 às 00:31)

*ALUVIÕES NO NEPAL: 60 MIL DESABRIGADOS E COLHEITAS ARRASADAS*

O Nepal está de joelhos, em virtude das chuvas torrenciais das últimas semanas. Os desaparecidos são muitos e a economia do país corre o risco de sofrer um colapso, pela perda quase que total das colheitas.  As autoridades declararam estado de emergência humanitária, em razão do excessivo número de desabrigados no leste do país, flagelado por chuvas torrenciais que provocaram o transbordamento do rio Koshi.
Prosseguem as operações de socorro nas áreas mais atingidas pelas inundações - Shreepur, Laudani, Haripur e Kusaha - que contam cerca de 60 mil desalojados: pessoas que perderam suas casas e todos os seus bens, submersos pelas águas. Nos distritos de Sunsari e Sarlahi, inteiras plantações foram completamente arrasadas, com a perda da principal fonte de sustento da população local. 
Por enquanto, não há vítimas fatais a lamentar, mas em muitos núcleos familiares, há pessoas desaparecidas, cujo paradeiro é incerto. Entre esses desaparecidos estão numerosas crianças, que perderam contato com seus pais e parentes. As autoridades também estão preocupadas com as numerosas carcaças de animais mortos nas enchentes, que poderiam se tornar fontes de infecções e epidemias, agravando ainda mais, uma situação já catastrófica.

Rádio Vaticano

*Índia: Dois milhões de evacuados*

As piores inundações dos últimos 50 anos no estado indiano de Bihar já causaram a morte a pelo menos 85 pessoas e obrigaram à evacuação de cerca de dois milhões de pessoas.  As pessoas começaram a abandonar as suas casas depois do rio Kosi ter começado a transbordar. As vítimas procuram locais mais elevados que ainda não foram atingidos pelas inundações.
As tarefas de ajuda e salvamento continuam a ser dificultadas pela intensidade das chuvas, pelas fortes correntes e pelo nível da água que ainda não começou a baixar.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2008 às 00:44)

*Inundações deixam 500 mil isolados no leste da Índia*

Centenas de milhares de pessoas continuam isoladas pelas inundações, sem acesso a alimentos nem água potável, no estado de Orissa, no leste da Índia,, onde pelo menos 29 pessoas já morreram em conseqüência dos fortes temporais, informou hoje uma fonte oficial. As autoridades calculam que há *três milhões de desabrigados *e entre eles 570 mil pessoas estão isoladas devido ao aumento do nível do rio Mahanadi e de seus afluentes, informou a agência de notícias indiana "Ians". Os sobreviventes se refugiaram em edifícios altos, escolas e abrigos contra furacões, depois de suas casas e pertences terem sido destruídos pelas águas nos últimos quatro dias.
"Ainda não recebemos ajuda", disse Raghunath Sahu, uma das vítimas, em declarações à "Ians". "Vivíamos com a comida que conseguimos guardar, mas agora ela acabou. Se a ajuda não chegar, teremos problemas", acrescentou. "Pelo menos 570 mil pessoas estão isoladas depois que 40 novos diques cederam em várias partes da região", disse o funcionário G.V. Venugopala Sarma. Ele explicou que as equipes de ajuda estão tendo problemas para chegar a muitas das regiões afetadas devido a correntezas fortes. "Só podemos ajudar por ar e estamos tentando chegar a eles. O Governo regional está distribuindo pacotes de ajuda com três helicópteros", acrescentou.
O Governo de Orissa informou sobre a evacuação de 300 mil pessoas nos últimos quatro dias e disse que ainda continua transportando desabrigados para áreas mais seguras perante os novos avanços das águas. As autoridades regionais solicitaram que a Marinha se una aos corpos de segurança que estão efetuando trabalhos de resgate, segundo uma fonte oficial, citada pela agência "PTI". O ministro do Interior indiano, Shivraj Patil, viajará amanhã a Orissa para visitar as regiões mais afetadas pelas inundações.
O rio Mahanadi transbordou após dias de fortes chuvas e afetou 17 dos 30 distritos de Orissa. O problema se agravou porque as autoridades tiveram que abrir comportas da represa de Hirakud para evitar que transbordasse, o que causou inundações nos distritos litorâneos de Cuttack, Puri, Jagatsinghpur e Kendrapada.
Já no estado de Uttar Pradesh, no norte do país, as fortes chuvas dos últimos dias e o transbordamento de rios alagaram novas áreas que afetaram 200 mil pessoas em vários distritos da região. "Mais de 30 municípios com uma população total de 200 mil foram afetados pelo rio Gahgra, que atingiu um nível acima do perigo", assegurou à "Ians" R. Prasad, juiz do distrito de Bahraich, um dos mais atingidos. As tarefas de evacuação já se iniciaram nas localidades onde a situação é mais grave.
Nos distritos de Agra e Mathura, em Uttar Pradesh, por onde corre o Yamuna, foi ativado o alerta máximo e começaram evacuações em regiões baixas, já que o nível do rio está acima do perigo, da mesma forma que na vizinha Nova Délhi. 

G1


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2008 às 10:18)

*Tibete atingido pela pior tempestade de neve da história*

Seis pessoas morreram e mais de 1700 estão incomunicáveis no Tibete, na sequência do que os meteorologistas consideram «a pior tempestade de neve» no território desde o início de registos oficiais, informa a agência oficial chinesa «Xinhua». As vítimas fatais eram moradores dos distritos de Lhunze, Cuona e Comai, e morreram congelados ou soterrados por edifícios que desabaram com o peso da neve. 
Responsáveis da área de Shannan, a mais atingida pela neve, informaram que cinco dos seus distritos têm as estradas e comunicações bloqueadas e que polícias e soldados chineses estão a trabalhar para retirar a neve destas infra-estruturas. O mau tempo também obrigou ao encerramento do aeroporto de Qamdo, o mais alto do mundo, uma vez que fica a 4.334 metros. 
Segundo o observatório meteorológico no Tibete, a tempestade, que começou no domingo passado e durou até terça-feira, é a pior na região registada pelos especialistas e chega a ter, em algumas áreas do distrito de Cuona, 64 centímetros de espessura. Os termómetros caíram para os 25 graus abaixo de zero.

Portugal Diário


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 17:03)

Valente tempestade,  o que é os senhores do aquecimento dirão acerca de tal??


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 17:29)

Há uma relação entre a dimensão desta tempestade e um ciclone tropical no Indico, o Ciclone nº 4, referido no tópico do Indico há dias atrás, ciclone esse que adquiriu posteriormente o nome de Rashmi. Foram os remanescentes desse ciclone que forneceram muita humidade a esta tempestade de neve.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2008 às 00:15)

*Iémen: Inundações deixam cerca de 180 mortos e desaparecidos*

Cerca de 180 pessoas morreram ou estão desaparecidas depois de chuvas torrenciais provocarem graves inundações no Iémen, deixando mais de 10.000 desabrigados, disseram hoje as Nações Unidas. O Alto Comissariado das Nações Unidas para Refugiados (ACNUR), que já estava no país trabalhando com refugiados e desabrigados que fugiram da Somália para o Iémen através do golfo de Aden, disse que já está a auxiliar iemenitas afectados pelo desastre. 
Cerca de 2.000 residências, linhas de energia, estradas e linhas telefónicas foram destruídas e ou danificadas. O fornecimento de água também foi prejudicado, afirmou a Secretaria para a Coordenação de Assuntos Humanitários. A vizinha Arábia Saudita prometeu ajudar as vítimas da inundação com 100 milhões de dólares, afirmou hoje o presidente iemenita, Ali Abdullah Saleh, segundo os media locais. 
O Iémen é um dos países mais pobres do mundo e o seu governo está a lutando contra uma rebelião no norte, contra agitações no sul e contra uma insurreição da Al Qaeda, enquanto um número crescente de refugiados somalis aumenta a necessidade de recursos do país. 
Situado no *sul* da península arábica, o Iémen tem uma predisposição para inundações durante a época das chuvas das monções. 

Diário Digital


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

*Tropical storm hits Vietnam, casualties feared*

 A tropical storm hit central Vietnam on Monday, threatening severe floods, landslides and substantial damage to coffee output from the world's second-largest producer of the crop.

Tropical Storm Noul, with winds of 88 kph (55 mph), made landfall around the beach resort of Nha Trang late on Monday and weakened to a tropical depression, state radio said.

Noul is expected to cross the coffee-growing province of Lam Dong during the peak of the harvest in the Central Highlands. Torrential rains could halt the harvest and prevent farmers from drying beans outdoors, causing delays and lowering quality.

"There will be heavy rains that will cause flooding and landslides over the next two days," Bui Minh Tang, director of the national weather forecaster, told the Voice of Vietnam.

Heavy rains were still expected in the densely populated Mekong Delta, which normally avoids the worst of the storms that roll in from the South China Sea.

All offshore oil production from Vietnam, Southeast Asia's third-largest producer of crude oil, remained operational, a Petrovietnam official said.

However, state television said Vietsovpetro, a Russian joint venture, would temporarily shut operation on four oil rigs and evacuate workers.

Deputy Prime Minister Nguyen Sinh Hung had ordered the immediate recall of all fishing boats in the area and said children should not go to school as preparations were made for mass evacuations across a 400 km (250 mile) swathe of coastline.

More than 74,000 people needed evacuation while more than 133,000 fishermen were urged to take shelter, the government said.

In neighboring Cambodia, Prime Minister Hun Sen canceled a scheduled trip on Tuesday to the coastal province of Kampot, abutting Vietnam, because of the storm.

Vietnamese government reports said more than 17,000 fishing boats were operating near the Spratlys in the path of the storm.

The Mekong Delta, where the latest rice crop has been harvested, is rarely hit by storms. Typhoon Linda caught the region unawares in November 1997, killing at least 464 people.

The government never revised an initial tally that listed more than 3,200 people as missing.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

*Vaga de frio na coreia do Norte*

Parece que o Frio foi todo para a Coreia do norte ... la veio uma vaga de frio vinda da siberia...

http://www.meteo-world.com/album/albums/userpics/10001/201108_2.jpg

http://www.meteo-world.com/news/index-2291.php

Vague de froid sur le nord de la Chine et en Corée: –22°C à Samjiyon (Corée du nord)


Oh Mário barros Era isto que tu querias para Portugal ???


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Vaga de frio na coreia do Norte*

Tambem devemos ter a nossa dose, ela há-de chegar, temos que esperar  tá tudo uma miscelândia, o aquecimento e o arrefecimento estão há porrada.


----------

